# Got a new Taurus PT145 today.



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Had to do some tradin to make it happen but got a new Taurus PT145 today. Good reviews helped in my decision. Might take a while but looking forward to taking it to the range one day.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great! Post a range report when you can. I liked the PT140 I had pretty well.


----------



## TimothyS (Sep 14, 2009)

I got mine the first day my local dealer got one in and have loved it ever since. I carried it untill 3 weeks ago when I picked up the new 709 slim. I'm a taurus man have yet to have any trouble with any of my taurus pistols. Knock on wood but I hope to pick up another pt 145 with the blued slide. Good luck and happy shooting.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Link to pics here; http://beta.kodakgallery.com/galler....jsp?albumId=175113692309&ownerId=10853361409


----------

